# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام پشت کنکوری ها

## ali.k77

سلام 
من 96 کنکور دادم و امسال پشت کنکور هستم برای ثبت نام کنکور 97 باید همون کد های پارسال رو بدم مثلا کد تایید سوابق پیش دانشگاهی و سوم و کد منطقه و... یا باید دوباره کد های جدید بگیرم و نمره هامو تایید کنم ؟
سپاس از توجه تان

----------


## sobhan20

سلام 

همون کد های قدیمی  هستش..

----------


## masome-alavi

سواله منم همینه ینی نباید دیگه بریم تواون سایته دیپ کده؟

----------


## amir 1378

> سواله منم همینه ینی نباید دیگه بریم تواون سایته دیپ کده؟


 برا من زده نمره ها ارسال شدن لازم نیس فک کنم واسه ما لازم نباشه

----------


## yasser0411

بله همون کد ها رو که سال 96 گرفتین استفاده کنین

----------


## _epoche_

سلام
شما دوستان سوابق تحصیلی تون رو پارسال تایید کردین نیازی به تایید یا کد جدید نیست، فقط کافیه همون کدتون رو کپی پیست کنید.

----------

